# preserving marzipan



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so i have been trying my hand at some marzipan modeling and i was wondering if there is a way to preserve a marzipan figurine. is there something you can spray on it to keep it hard and not grow mold?


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

What ingredients and proportions are you using for this marzipan, jessiquina?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jessiquina
There are some products like edible and non edible food lacquers.They are expensive though.. 20 - 30 dollars. Do you plan on eating these figures in the future? if not, any wood shellac is ok. I don't think mold will come quick for there is little moisture. 
I have some goofy figures on my desk that have been there for a couple of years. After 20 hours of gingerbread and figures we just got silly. The color has faded on the marz we had colored. The paint on, is still there but a little crusty.
pan


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i made the marzipan with almond paste, and corn syrup and powdered sugar. ..


pan, i do not plan on eating x-years old marzipan. so i will try the wood stuff!

thanks


----------

